# A little sanding and some spray paint on two aluminum cores



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I know I review several of Bill and Daranda Hays slingshots, but actually I just point out what I like about them. I took a couple slingshots I had purchased from what I call the unfinished section, took some sandpaper, roughed it up, and spray painted them. Now that I seen them, I wish I would have taken more time preparing them.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice job! i love the aluminium cores!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

They look great Tag


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

I like, beautiful work


----------



## Wreck-it (Mar 25, 2019)

They turned out very nice.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I wanted to fine sand them, but our automotive store doesn’t carry too many fine grits of sandpaper, so I used what I had. Thank you for your replies.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Good job on the Rattlecan finish, Tag!!


----------

